
Netflix’s new AI tweaks each scene to make video look good even on slow Internet - tellarin
https://qz.com/920857/netflix-nflx-uses-ai-in-its-new-codec-to-compress-video-scene-by-scene
======
oarfish
They aren't the first to do something like this, although previous approaches
I know of train deep neural networks to learn the difference between original
and downsampled images and thus enable them to interpolate from lower-quality
material.

Magic Pony Technology (acquired by twitter last year) did something like this
(can't find the source right now, was just a press article). There is a video
[1] where they showed a side-by-side of the low-quality video and the improved
one, it's quite interesting technology I think, albeit very different from
what Netflix seems to be doing.

[1] [https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601258/artificial-
intelli...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601258/artificial-intelligence-
can-now-design-realistic-video-and-game-imagery/)

